# COLOMBIA - FIFA U-20 World Cup 2011



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

The 2011 FIFA U-20 World Cup (Spanish: Copa Mundial de Fútbol Sub-20 de 2011) is the eighteenth edition of the U-20 World Cup since its inception in 1977 as the FIFA World Youth Championship. Games will be played between 29 July and 20 August 2011.

At the executive committee meeting held in Sydney, Colombia beat the only other candidate Venezuela when it was announced on the 26th of May 2008. It was suggested by the then Vice President, Francisco Santos Calderón, that it was needed to withdraw from the race with Brazil to host the 2014 FIFA World Cup so they could concentrate on hosting the best possible games.

In an inspection tour of development works in March 2010, Jack Warner, vice president of FIFA, said that the completion of this tournament could provide Colombia with a launch pad to become a possible host for the 2026 FIFA World Cup.






















































if you want to see stadia pictures of 2011 FIFA U20 World Cup Stadiums , Please visit below URL.


http://cafe.daum.net/stade/5BIE/98


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*stadiums of FIFA U-20 Colombia*

Barranquilla, Estadio Metropolitano Roberto Meléndez , 45,993





















Medellín, Estadio Atanasio Girardot , 42,211





















Bogota , Estadio Nemesio Camacho «El Campín» , 36,850





















Cali , Estadio Olímpico Pascual Guerrero , 36,100





















Pereira , Estadio Hernán Ramírez Villegas , 30,578





















Manizales , Estadio Palogrande , 29,733





















Armenia , Estadio Centenario , 21,729





















Cartagena , Estadio Jaime Morón León , 16,723


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

The stadiums are good for a under 20 world cup.


----------



## 94rocket (Jan 20, 2011)

Great forums, the World Cup U-20, will be within of two months, Alright!


----------



## Davidsito (Dec 18, 2010)

Colombia !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## radoner (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice to see Colombian stadiums being renovated that way. 

The only thing I regret is that all the stadiums used in the cup have athletics track, but anyway great job! 

Btw You did a much better work in your stadiums than Argentina for Copa America


----------



## Gatussoboy100 (May 27, 2011)

Good job on the way!


----------



## Gatussoboy100 (May 27, 2011)

my favorite one! this image´s stunning


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)

radoner said:


> Nice to see Colombian stadiums being renovated that way.
> *
> The only thing I regret is that all the stadiums used in the cup have athletics track*, but anyway great job!
> 
> Btw You did a much better work in your stadiums than Argentina for Copa America


+1


----------



## pipelobosurpereira (Aug 19, 2010)

HERNAN RAMIREZ VILLEGAS STADIUM 
PEREIRA COLOMBIA


----------



## hunter121 (Mar 26, 2011)

So great


----------



## 94rocket (Jan 20, 2011)

*Barranquilla* is an Host City for the world Cup U-20 2011 Colombia.
Promotional Videos:


----------



## UT.IBAGUE (May 7, 2011)

mortisbucara said:


> ​
> falta el pascual


----------



## Felipego (Dec 15, 2009)

radoner said:


> Nice to see Colombian stadiums being renovated that way.
> 
> *The only thing I regret is that all the stadiums used in the cup have athletics track, but anyway great job! *
> 
> Btw You did a much better work in your stadiums than Argentina for Copa America


No all the stadiums have athletic track, for example: Atanasio Girardot, the Medellin's stadium doesn't have athletic track


----------



## xxcopetexx (Jul 30, 2009)

^^ El Campin of Bogota doesnt either!


----------



## metrosexi (Jun 20, 2011)

en barranquilla solo van a jugar 4 partidos ?
es lo mejor que pudo hacer el alcalde no meterle tanta plata a ese estadio


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

All The stadiums are not totally done yet. Some photos you have seen are in development


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)

Felipego said:


> No all the stadiums have athletic track, for example: Atanasio Girardot, the Medellin's stadium doesn't have athletic track


El campin & Atanasio do have athletic track shape anyway.


----------



## Luisca79 (Feb 28, 2011)

repin said:


> Barranquilla, Estadio Metropolitano Roberto Meléndez , 45,993
> Medellín, Estadio Atanasio Girardot , 42,211
> Bogota , Estadio Nemesio Camacho «El Campín» , 36,850
> Cali , Estadio Olímpico Pascual Guerrero , 36,100
> ...


Some of your numbers are a bit off, a lot of data is going around and is kind of difficult to pinpoint the exact capacity.
A couple points to keep in mind:
1. None of the stadiums were 100% all-seaters before, they are now per FIFA requirements, so capacities were ~20% higher before and some sources, like the FIFA website and Wikipedia, have outdated data on some of them. 
2.After the tournament most press areas and some VIP areas will be converted back to regular seating areas, every stadium has different plans for this, but we will see increases of 500-2000.

CITY..............NOW.........BEFORE
Barranquilla.....49,612......60,000
Medellin.......~45,000......53,000
Bogota...........40.312......46,000 
Cali:............~38,000......45,000*
Manizales.....~35,000......42,000
Pereira...........32,530......32,000**
Armenia.......~21,000......29,000
Cartagena....~17,000......14,000***

* Will go up to 40,000 after the tournament
** Built 1 new stand.
*** Built 3 new stand, some sources claim the capacity now is 25,000.

If anybody has more up-to-date info, post it, let's try to keep the list as accurate as possible.

:cheers:


----------



## NORIND (Dec 9, 2010)

Feleru* said:


> AVANCES PASCUAL GUERRERO
> 
> CALI
> 
> ...


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::cheers:


----------



## mortisbucara (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Medellín, Estadio Atanasio Girardot*


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Bogota , Estadio Nemesio Camacho «El Campín»*


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Manizales , Estadio Palogrande*


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Cali , Estadio Olímpico Pascual Guerrero*


----------



## 94rocket (Jan 20, 2011)

The World Cup U20 will be within of










Nine Days!​


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Armenia , Estadio Centenario*


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*Cartagena , Estadio Jaime Morón León*


----------



## jonathan_pereira (Aug 1, 2007)

*Stadiums for Colombia 2011*

These are the stadiums... UPDATED VIDEO!


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cali , Estadio Olímpico Pascual Guerrero*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cartagena , Estadio Jaime Morón León*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Armenia , Estadio Centenario*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Manizales , Estadio Palogrande*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pereira , Estadio Hernán Ramírez Villegas*


----------



## HUSKER (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice stadiums., Cali and Pereira are the best. These stadiums are 100 times better than Argentina's copa america ones.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

The stadiums look quite well, i like them...


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

*Estadio Hernán Ramirez Villegas *
*Pereira* 






























*Estadio Atanasio Girardot *
*Medellín* 








































*Estadio Metropolitano Roberto Melendez*
*Barranquilla*


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice stadiums


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice Stadiums.


----------



## Luisca79 (Feb 28, 2011)

*MEET THE CITIES!*

*BOGOTA*
Country capital
Foundation: August 6, 1538
Metro Pop: 8.700.000
Elevation: 2,625 m (8,612 ft)
Motto: Bogotá, 2600 meters closer to the stars


----------



## monse_bcn (Jul 11, 2011)

eurosport tv and eurosport 2 in spain


----------



## mortisbucara (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cali*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Medellin*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Barranquilla*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Barranquilla*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cartagena*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cali*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bogota*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea : Mali (2:0)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Colombia : France (4:1)*


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea : Mali*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Colombia : France*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Armenia*


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Cali*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cartagena*


----------



## Diego San (Sep 14, 2009)

so guys, you can find a thread with the tournament info, postion tables, scores and discussions about the matches here:


FIFA World Cup U20 - Colombia 2011


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Altitude of Venues*











Bogota 2625m 

Manizales 2160m 

Medellín 1538m 

Armenia 1551m 

Pereia 1411m 

Cali 997m

Cartagena 35m

Barranquilla 33m


This altitude is average altitude of hosting city.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

Congratulations!! BRAZIL 5 Stars


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

See you again in Turkey in 2013


----------

